

Making ideas work by Wistia.com founder - noahkagan
http://savagethoughts.com/post/1591677111/making-ideas-work

======
vgurgov
> This past summer, 1460 days after starting Wistia we crossed 350 customers.

This is interesting for me. I am somehow a little competing with with Wistia's
service. It makes me re-thing my target market. 350 x $100 avarage
subscription is like $35k/month. Minus cost of hosting and streaming all these
videos - cost of tons of ads i see for wistia on youtube. Are these guys makin
any money with their product?

~~~
csavage
There's only way I know how to build a company. One customer at a time. Do it
for long enough and you'll be fine.

Btw, checked out your startup. Looks cool. We talk to people sometimes who'd
be a good fit for you. We should probably chat!

~~~
vgurgov
"One customer at a time" is a good advice, however at some point you need to
consider things like new customer acquisition price and operational costs vs
your sales.

Otherwise I can build paid YouTube clone and spend millions on adwords to get
few paid customers. So what?

Thanks for checking videolla.com btw! You can contact me at vlad (a)
videolla.com re my service.

~~~
csavage
Great points. If you can figure out how to close one customer, determine what
they're worth, and how much they cost, it becomes much easier to understand
how to get the next customer.

Repeat this process over and over and you'll understand how to value a
channel, which helps to approximate the value of the next channel and so on.

